# Chinese or ??? symbols what are they?



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I see them at the very top of my screen now and again. They actually "cover up" the "close it" button on the tab. Very annoying, what are they?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Not sure what you are referring to. Can you do a screen capture and post it? If you don't know how to do that then download WMSnap to help you.

http://www.mirwoj.opus.chelm.pl/winfreeware/files/MWSnap300.exe


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Nevada, I took a photograph:



These appear more on HT but I think I saw them while I was on Ebay too, but they weren't up at the top......

What is that link you offered? I am really computer illiterate.......


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

I've seen them here too


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

By the way, I am not the only member here who gets these.......


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

It could be Asian site crossover interference related to IP servers serving multiple markets or browser choice or some machine code related display glitch as some mah jong symbols have been included into machine code symbols as code requirements have increased over the years.

Folks using Firefox or Google Chrome browsers seem to see that type of character overlay more than folks using other browsers.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I believe that's an add-on problem specific to Firefox. To fix the problem you should remove or disable the RealPlayer Browser Record plugin. With Firefox open, go to:

Tools --> Add-ons --> Plugins

You should see it in there.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks all!


----------

